# No sex....insight from a SAHM



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is a little insight, from a SAHM, as to why sometimes it's hard to get in the mood. 

I am at home with kids all day. I am dirty from cleaning, exhausted from Dr's appointments, breaking up fights, etc..... My husband approaches me, instantly wanting sex. There has been no transition from mommy-mode to some sexual goddess. No hot talks or texts during the day. No flirting. No romance. It's REALLY hard to go from picking up a billion leggos and building blocks, cleaning up dinner from off the kitchen floor, changing poopy diapers, etc, to wanted to be ravaged by my husband.

I like sexy talk. I like talking about sex. I like flirting. I like occasional groping outside of the split second boob or butt grab..... I want to look FORWARD to sex. I want to be thinking about it through out the day..... If I get no kind of flirting from my husband, chances are, i'm not even thinking about sex when he gets off work.....

In the beginning of our relationship, there was a LOT of action..... but there was also a lot of flirting. There was anticipation. I think it's safe to assume that sex sort of started tapering off around the time that the dirty talk and flirty messages tapered off..... 

Guys are visual. I do go out of my way occasionally to get nice and pretty for him. However, it's rare that he goes out of his way to make me feel like i'm TRULY wanted. If my husband just rolls over in bed and gets on top of me, humping my leg or something, I am more likely to think he NEEDS to rub one out rather than he has been thinking about me all day. That's not exactly a turn on. 

I sent him a picture of my boobs to his phone the other day..... no real response, subject *dropped*. Yesterday, I tried to casually tell him my fantasies by asking what his were. First, he seriously tried to tell me he didn't really have any. Then, he told me one about doing on a desk in an office, which, we have neither.... Then, it was dropped. He went outside to work on his car. Today, I sent him a link of a whole bunch of oral sex positions. He picked out a couple he might like, then dropped it again. No chit chat. Nothing. It bothers me. I straight up told him all of this yesterday. I told him it's hard for me to get in the mood at the drop of a dime. I'm dropping hints left and right and get nothing in response. Yet I guarantee if I didn't feel like having sex for the next week or so, there would be problems. 

For me, it's not just the act of sex that gets me going..... it's all of the pent up energy, all of the anticipation....which I don't get. So essentially, when he complains about his needs not being met, technically, my sexual needs aren't met either. I think for a lot of women, sex starts WAY earlier than penetration.... it's mental. If my husband started getting a little nastier with me and made me feel like he REALLY wanted *me*, and not just *sex*, I would be far more turned on than I have been lately. I'm just not turned on by our circumstances. 

Nope, I never got to tell him my fantasies......and he still hasn't asked. But I am willing to bet money that he's going to want some action tonight.....

Anyone care to chime in? Does this sound familiar for any of you women?


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> As a WAHM...ding ding ding. Especially the first part.
> 
> My husband comes home and instantly feels relaxed because he's at home. I'm at home all day, my work stressors rarely get put anywhere else and my husband walking in is usually a distraction. Relaxed vs distracted...who is going to want sex? Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you think it would help if he tried more to get you in the mood throughout the day, rather than just wanting you to instantly drop your panties and be as excited about it as he is?


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Sigh.......


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Sit him down. Tell him he needs to step it up and turn you on. You like sexy talk, he needs to do it. If you want him to touch you a certain way, tell him. Each. And. Every. Time. If you are faking it, stop. If you aren't in the mood, tell him he needs to work to GET you in the mood. Tell him you can't just f*ck at the drop of a hat. 

Your situation isn't exclusive to SAHM though. However, I am one as well. I have been for 11 years. The difference is that I always wanted sex, even when the kids were clinging to me all day everyday lol. 

The rule my husband and I had was that I would never fake an orgasm. There were times when I just knew I wasn't gonna have one though. And, in those instances, I told him it wasn't gonna happen, but I wanted him to finish anyway. Yea, it's tough with kids. But you both need to make that time for each other or you won't survive. 

Sit down and tell your husband how you feel. Tell him you feel like you are just a "cum receptacle" and you need more from him. Yea, when my husband was working, he didn't always think about how I was feeling about those things. He has a better idea of it now. Anyway, just talk to the man. tell him what is and is not working for you. Tell him you need him to show more affection toward you. Tell him you need more.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

kl84 said:


> If my husband started getting a little nastier with me and made me feel like he REALLY wanted *me*, and not just *sex*, I would be far more turned on than I have been lately.


That is the key part to communicate to your husband. It took many YEARS for my wife to verbalize that for her the difference is huge. Trust me in saying that a guy doesn't innately get the difference. For them it is the same, nearly every time. It is both wanting you and wanting sex every time he comes to you.

What you need is the affirmation that it isn't just sex to him. A guy doesn't worry about making it clear to you, because when he is having sex with his wife it is an emotional connection. 

I can tell you're more aggressive with fantasies and sexualized flirting so that part I don't get. I'd totally dig that and would play with it all day.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> That is the key part to communicate to your husband. It took many YEARS for my wife to verbalize that for her the difference is huge. Trust me in saying that a guy doesn't innately get the difference. For them it is the same, nearly every time. It is both wanting you and wanting sex every time he comes to you.
> 
> What you need is the affirmation that it isn't just sex to him. A guy doesn't worry about making it clear to you, because when he is having sex with his wife it is an emotional connection.
> 
> I can tell you're more aggressive with fantasies and sexualized flirting so that part I don't get. I'd totally dig that and would play with it all day.


I've told him this before. Maybe not in these exact terms, but he's been told. Then I told him yesterday. I pretty much told him everything I have put here. So it was shocking that when I sent him the links to the oral sex positions, he dropped it again. 

I am more verbal anyways. It's only natural that this would spill over into how to sexually satisfy me. I am a BIG communicator and he is not. I'm a writer by nature. I love imagining. I love having something to desire. I love being "teased". There's so much about me that he doesn't even know because his communication honestly sucks. I'm sure he thinks I have a low drive or that I am not as sexual as him......little does he know..... if he would just LISTEN to me when I tell him these things, and implement them, our sex life would improve drastically. I am willing to try so much freaky s*** for him, he has no clue.... he thinks I just don't want to have sex. I guess he doesn't take me seriously when I tell him communication between the two of us is VERY important.....


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

GAH! That's hard to read, because I'm the one who really needs the spoken part of the communication. 

I would put it in exactly those terms: That you don't feel that he wants to be intimate with you, that you only feel it is unemotional sex. 

I would also recommend saying that you want sex a LOT, just not the way it has been going.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats my relationship only in reverse and I don't send her pics of my bre*sts. If I received pics of bre*sts on my phone I would think it was a wrong number and someone else sent them. 

From reading your other posts you don't seem like the kind of person to shy away from communicating with your husband. Some guys are just like that. They don't want very much sex. I like your texting ideas and such, seems very playful. Nice.

I did very much appreciate your insight into your SAHM life. It will help me to become more thoughtful when I approach my wife. Thanks.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I think this thread will provide some valuable insight to the guys here and I can completely relate to the OP's thoughts and experiences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> Thats my relationship only in reverse and I don't send her pics of my bre*sts. If I received pics of bre*sts on my phone I would think it was a wrong number and someone else sent them.
> 
> From reading your other posts you don't seem like the kind of person to shy away from communicating with your husband. Some guys are just like that. They don't want very much sex. I like your texting ideas and such, seems very playful. Nice.
> 
> I did very much appreciate your insight into your SAHM life. It will help me to become more thoughtful when I approach my wife. Thanks.


I don't shy away at all. He's just not a big communicator. We've been in a rut for a WHILE regarding sex and I just got used to it. I was totally cool with sex once in a blue moon. There were various reasons involved. You'd think he would have said something about it..... nope. He just doesn't talk. He only says something once the problem has gotten so out of control he's ready to explode. Not sex though. All I have heard from him about sex were the occasional "welcome to married life" jokes and hints here and there but he has never openly discussed it with me. He sees it as starting an argument. I see communication as a way to resolve issues before they get out of hand. The only reason I started becoming more interested in sex is because I could tell it was really bothering him and he'd like die before he said something about it. We've talked......it gets nowhere....


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> I think this thread will provide some valuable insight to the guys here and I can completely relate to the OP's thoughts and experiences.


Which part? 

It was a recent revaluation for us about her feeling that it was "just sex" and being a HUGE turn off to the point she couldn't get in the mood. As a guy, I simply didn't get that because I don't normally separate the two.


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

kl84 said:


> If my husband started getting a little nastier with me and made me feel like he REALLY wanted *me*, and not just *sex*, I would be far more turned on than I have been lately. I'm just not turned on by our circumstances.


I used to have these same conversations with my STBXH. Only I put it terms of "lust" versus "love". I knew he lusted after me, and I didn't mind most times. That's what men do, right?  However, I also wanted to _make love _and not just have sex. 

I honestly don't think he really recognized the difference between the two. We had multiple conversations about it, but I think it was all just sex to him. 

At least you're being aggressive about the sex situation, KL. I know a lot of men would appreciate that. 

I agree with others who say try to communicate your desires with him in some new ways (I know, more work for you!). Good luck with everything.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Which part?
> 
> It was a recent revaluation for us about her feeling that it was "just sex" and being a HUGE turn off to the point she couldn't get in the mood. As a guy, I simply didn't get that because I don't normally separate the two.


I think there are some guys who are naturally more "frisky" during the day......and can appreciate some raunchy picture and text messages and who love to talk about sex and things they want to do to their partner.....

For some guys, I guess that just doesn't come naturally.... they are totally cool with keeping their sexy thoughts to themselves. I am sure without a doubt my husband THINKS about some pretty hot stuff during the day, he just doesn't verbalize it. I would love if he would just be more open with me about those thoughts, it would REALLY turn me on if he sent me a nasty text message out of the blue or whispered something freaky in my ear during the day...... it would make me anticipate it all day so I could totally let loose at night....

But for some men, instead of sharing those little nasty thoughts, they keep it to themselves....and when it comes time for sex they just want to attack when we wives have had everything else BUT sex on our minds all day..... I guess that's where I am going with this lol.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

ImStillHere said:


> I used to have these same conversations with my STBXH. Only I put it terms of "lust" versus "love". I knew he lusted after me, and I didn't mind most times. That's what men do, right?  However, I also wanted to _make love _and not just have sex.
> 
> I honestly don't think he really recognized the difference between the two. We had multiple conversations about it, but I think it was all just sex to him.
> 
> ...


I haven't been for a WHILE. I haven't talked about it or initiated a thing. I guess I am a little scarred by some of my initiative that went unnoticed. I remember valentines day of last year I went all out and bought some new lingerie and thigh high stockings, lube, vibrating **** rings.....just something TOTALLY unexpected. To get him turned on BEFORE he came home, I sent a picture to his phone of me in the lingerie grabbing a boob..... I REALLY put myself out there...... what did he notice? The bathroom wasn't clean I was SO hurt and SO offended that we didn't even have sex that night. I know he didn't intentionally try to hurt my feelings but that's exactly what happened. I felt like a pornstar and then he jokes about the bathroom being messy.....then I felt like a lazy housewife..... I want to be aggressive about sex but I guess him and I just have different desires and expectations....


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

kl84 said:


> In the beginning of our relationship, there was a LOT of action..... but there was also a lot of flirting. There was anticipation. *I think it's safe to assume that sex sort of started tapering off around the time that the dirty talk and flirty messages tapered off.....*


When did this happen? After the kids were born or before?


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

ImStillHere said:


> When did this happen? After the kids were born or before?


I already had a toddler when I came into the relationship but I believe it was after our first child together was born. We had the freakiest sex ever when I was pregnant with her. It went downhill after that. I am now 7 months pregnant with our third child together.....


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

(((HUGS))))

You need a day at the spa ! LOL>..No really...


[QUOTE If my husband just rolls over in bed and gets on top of me, humping my leg or something, I am more likely to think he NEEDS to rub one out rather than he has been thinking about me all day. That's not exactly a turn on. ][/QUOTE]

exactly!


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm gonna be honest and I know you're not gonna like it. I'm sorry ahead of time 

I'm a SAHM of 3. I do the cooking, cleaning, breakup of fights, shuttling back and forth from school, activities and docs appointments etc.

He goes to work and comes home. I want sex every day, I'm horny every single day and he is the one that's too tired. I dunno how that works actually it just does. I will tell you that it SUCKS from my end. I can only take so much porn and masturbation..

I think someone slipped a man into my body somewhere between age 23 and now (30)


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

hotdogs said:


> I'm gonna be honest and I know you're not gonna like it. I'm sorry ahead of time
> 
> I'm a SAHM of 3. I do the cooking, cleaning, breakup of fights, shuttling back and forth from school, activities and docs appointments etc.
> 
> ...


A man must have slipped into your body at some point as you have 3 kids.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> A man must have slipped into your body at some point as you have 3 kids.


well I just walked right into that one didn't I?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

This SAHM thinks about sex all damn day... and soon as the man gets home.... I'm all over that shyt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Your situation is terribly similar, I hate to say. I feel so awful that you have to go through this.

A couple of years into my marriage, I started asking my husband for the same things that you have asked for from your own. It created a huge rift between us. As I asked, and he didn't deliver, a wall of resentment was created between us. 

After years of not getting what I asked for, I found other ways to get positive reinforcement. Volunteer groups, non-profits, etc. My husband became very jealous over my time, and began to resent my willingness to put other interests above him and eventually, our family.

Our resentment towards one another created a situation where my husband decided to get into an EA/PA with another woman. It doesn't excuse my husband's decision, but the circumstances leading up to it certainly didn't help.

For the last year, my husband and I have worked on our problems. I turned my life around, and set my priorities back in place. He now understands my need for communication...but that has taken almost another 9 months for him to really, really get.

Some of the things he has mentioned or said to me about why he had difficulties saying the things that I needed from him...

--He didn't understand why it had to be said outloud. Why couldn't I see the things that he did for me, and understand how he felt about me from that?

--Marital problems or differences (like money issues, house-keeping differences, child discipline...) became easy excuses to not put himself out there.

--What I needed from him, the saying those thoughts outloud and sharing those feelings, just do not come natural to him. They are not a regular way of life for him.

--It wasn't until just a few months ago, during a discussion we were having, that he told me that a fear of his was that I might still decide to leave over the EA/PA. He was shocked when I had to tell him that his feelings were right, but not because of the EA, but because he still wasn't coming through on the communication part. I had to explain that it really was just that important. It's a deal-breaker for me. I have been waiting for 18 years, and if it's not going to change soon, then it won't. 
He was floored. He was surprised that it really is that important. It was also, finally, eye-opening to him. The turn around has been incredible. 

The communication has improved, and as a result, the sex and the emotion has become almost downright illegal! ) We are happier than we have ever been.

I am not sure what it would take to get your husband to communicate with you, to share on an intimate level. I don't suggest an ultimatum by any means. I would suggest looking to see if there are any requests or resentments your husband might have towards you, at least as a start. 

It's such a frustrating situation. I understand so well...18 year's worth of understanding I hate to say.  I wish you the best.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

sounds odd

i am like you i like to flirt and do all that jazz. I never approached sex as straight up it should be long enjoyable and very intense.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

First, I talked to him last night about the lack of communication. I told him that the truth hurts, but no communication is a deal breaker. We talked about that for a while and since it went smoothly, we talked about sex. You could tell he was totally shocked. He thought that I just wasn't interested in sex, just like I suspected. You could tell he was excited as hell because he kept rocking back and forth in the chair LOL. The whole talk about sex lead to fantasies, etc......and lets just say we had some AMAZING sex last night LOL. I usually have problems with lubrication and I just accepted that it's something to do with my body......not last night haha, no lube necessary. He woke up this morning, got my son ready and on the bus, cleaned the house and is on his way to drop our daughter off at pre-k. The sex last night was fantastic;-)


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

This is a great thread. I have to admit I'm much like your husband. My partner has told me on many occasions she would like more gestures like you have described. 

I seem to live a modular life. When I'm at work I'm 100% focussed on work. When I get home from work I'm focussed on picking up the kids and making sure they get fed. After dinner I'm focussed on getting in a workout. After that I look forward to a little down time. When I head for bed that's when I think about sex. I know in my head I need to do more to make her feel good about herself but it's like I lose track of time and neglect it while my focus is elsewhere. 

While we're on vacation it's different. Then I have the time and do all the things that make her feel good throughout the day. Go figure that's often when the best sex occurs. Unfortunately, vacation is only a small percentage of life. 

I know I should be doing more but I find it a real struggle.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> This is a great thread. I have to admit I'm much like your husband. My partner has told me on many occasions she would like more gestures like you have described.
> 
> I seem to live a modular life. When I'm at work I'm 100% focussed on work. When I get home from work I'm focussed on picking up the kids and making sure they get fed. After dinner I'm focussed on getting in a workout. After that I look forward to a little down time. When I head for bed that's when I think about sex. I know in my head I need to do more to make her feel good about herself but it's like I lose track of time and neglect it while my focus is elsewhere.
> 
> ...


It's actually a lot simpler than you would think. Last night when I talked to hubby about it he was like, "Yeah I know I should compliment you more...." no, that's not what I am looking for lol. I already know I look good hahaha. You would be SURPRISED at how far a raunchy text message could go. "Getting hard thinking about ripping your clothes off tonight".....cheesy? Maybe.... turn on? YES LOL. Biologically, men think about sex multiple times a day, even if it's a fleeting thought...... I want in on those fleeting thoughts once in a while. I'm not saying it's got to be all day every day.....but once in a while would be nice. And this is no selfish request, I would gladly return the favor. I would be more than happy to send him nasty pics of myself 

I understand being consumed by things during the day. I am lucky if I get the chance to use the bathroom without three kids waddling in behind me like ducklings. But there is always time to send a quick text, make a sexy comment on the phone, etc.....


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

i think this sums it up One Trick Pony ft. Sofi - Deadmau5 - YouTube


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

A lot of women say these same things. Men need to get us in the mood for it before we want sex. The issue is HOW?

And, yeah, I already compliment her and flirt. The problem is she doesn't flirt back. And the time I tried a little modest sexting, you'd have thought I suggested we start holding orgies or something.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Drover said:


> A lot of women say these same things. Men need to get us in the mood for it before we want sex. The issue is HOW?


For me, personally, it's pretty simple. Be affectionate (in non-sexual and sexual ways - depending on the appropriateness of the circumstance). Be sweet, loving, thoughtful, respectful and flirt outside of the bedroom. Be passionate, take your time, touch, kiss, say romantic/sexy/kinky/sentimental thoughts and feelings inside the bedroom.

I rarely turn my husband down for ANY reason, but this morning he did absolutely NOTHING to get me in the mood. So I wasn't in the mood. Simple. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

cloudwithleggs said:


> i think this sums it up One Trick Pony ft. Sofi - Deadmau5 - YouTube


Lol...awesome. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> For me, personally, it's pretty simple. Be affectionate (in non-sexual and sexual ways - depending on the appropriateness of the circumstance). Be sweet, loving, thoughtful, respectful and flirt outside of the bedroom. Be passionate, take your time, touch, kiss, say romantic/sexy/kinky/sentimental thoughts and feelings inside the bedroom.


Yeah, that's me. Her response? Zilch. Nada. Bupkus.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

That's unfortunate. I wonder if she's resenting you for anything??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

kl84 said:


> I understand being consumed by things during the day. I am lucky if I get the chance to use the bathroom without three kids waddling in behind me like ducklings. But there is always time to send a quick text, make a sexy comment on the phone, etc.....


I wasn't trying to make excuses. I think it's something a lot of us guys aren't good at. That's why I think it's valuable for you to raise the point here. 

I know when my partner raises the issue I feel like if I immediately do it right then it's not going to seem genuine. So I intend to do it later and then get preoccupied and drop the ball.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

For me sex rarely starts in the bedroom, and what happens out of the bedroom heavily influences the success of what goes on in it.

How about getting your H to read "His Needs, Her Needs" with you?


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I wasn't trying to make excuses. I think it's something a lot of us guys aren't good at. That's why I think it's valuable for you to raise the point here.
> 
> I know when my partner raises the issue I feel like if I immediately do it right then it's not going to seem genuine. So I intend to do it later and then get preoccupied and drop the ball.


I can totally see how this would happen. This, actually, is why I don't exactly like to have to *tell* my husband what I want....because then it would seem unauthentic initially. BUT, it would still turn me on and you have to start somewhere. Eventually I wouldn't think, "He's only doing this because I said something".....it would just become the norm. I would prefer he acted on it and it felt a little awkward at first than for him to do nothing at all. 

I think this is why it's important to regularly talk about sex with your partner. Doesn't have to be every day but a status update once in a while couldn't hurt. He was totally shocked by some of the things I let him in on, including the fact that I occasionally watch porn LOL. He had no idea and I could tell it really turned him on.....and I even offered to watch it with him once in a while to spice things up. Had we not had the talk he would have never known..... I LOVED hearing him talk about things he would like to try.....just thinking about it got me going...... I can tell you I rarely get all tingly feeling at random.....but talking to him about things we NEVER talk about was pretty hot. 

I told him that I wanted to occasionally be manhandled by him, just for him to TOTALLY take charge.....just TAKE IT. We almost went to bed last night without having sex because I could tell it was sort of awkward for both of us, neither wanted to be the initiator after we *just* talked about it. I guess it seemed a little lame for both of us. But as I was laying on my back he TOTALLY pulled a move I told him would turn me on and that is to put it RIGHT IN MY FACE LOL. Did I think about how I *just* told him that would turn me on? HELL no lol. That was so hot I went right to work, no questions, no laughs lol. So sometimes you just have to put yourself out there and do things that seem a little awkward.... you may just get really lucky lol. Oh man he slapped my @$$ and pulled my hair LOL.....Off the chain.... didn't even care that we just had the talk:smthumbup:


----------



## FRANC (Mar 2, 2012)

You go girl!

Kudos to you for going after what you need.

Lets hope he "keeps it up" LOL....

Great thread!


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah its all about communication. The more he knows, the more he grows, which nets you more Os. 

I'm pretty LD I suppose. Like there'd be a lot of kissing, groping, cuddling, but I thought 1-2 a week was fine until my GF flat out told me how horny she was and wanted much more sex. And knowing just how horny she was made me horny and it all went uphill from there. :smthumbup:

You want to be sexed up before to get in the mood, perfectly understandable. 

On some heavy load day know I can't get in the mood when I come home and know I'm gonna be sitting at my PC until 3am reading through a fat sheaf of papers and typing. (but will give oral service instead)

However if shes been teasing me all day it turns out I'll be up till 4:30 AM. 

If you want him to step his game up perhaps you should consider a sex counselor. They're not just for problems, they can really help spice up relationships. I used to not like receiving oral(bad experience I'm NOT going into) but that changed after counseling and glad it did, although I'm never budging on receiving anal play. :rofl:


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kasler said:


> Yeah its all about communication. The more he knows, the more he grows, which nets you more Os.
> 
> I'm pretty LD I suppose. Like there'd be a lot of kissing, groping, cuddling, but I thought 1-2 a week was fine until my GF flat out told me how horny she was and wanted much more sex. And knowing just how horny she was made me horny and it all went uphill from there. :smthumbup:
> 
> ...


So true. It's been so easy to say, "I'm exhausted" lately.....and truly, I have been. But when we first met I would go on only a few hours of sleep just to stay up all night with him. It's because in the beginning, there's always that anticipation. Also, in the beginning, there is WAY more communication. If you try to hook up with a girl and barely talk, you're not going to get very far. Sometimes you have to force yourself out of a slump to get back into it. That's what i've done. I don't think we need a counselor just yet I think I have totally blown him away with all of my kinky revelations last night lol. He's already stepped his game up and it's only day 1


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't stay attracted to a man who doesn't behave like he's really into me. I need the flirting and sexy talk and lots of attention. I will reciprocate and I will get very horny. But I know what I need to stay attracted and interested. 

Great thread. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

